# I NEED A TURBO FOR MY '05 SPEC V!



## kenroe25 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey! I've been looking for a turbo for my '05 Spec V, and so far the only one that i can find is the one on turbokits.com it is a garrett t3/t4 turbo. Is this turbo worth $5,000? are there any other kits available? i've heard of a NISMO turbo coming out is this true? thank you!


Kenroe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NISMO does not have any kit in development and searching on this forum would have found the Powertech Imports kit which is the only kit worthwhile for our car.

The specs can be found here:
http://www.powertechimports.com/


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

yep powertechimports is the place to go. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should have looked at the sticky before posting this. Enough of repetitive threads about this stuff.

The stickies are there for a specific reason. If "TURBO KITS FOR YOUR CAR" Doesn't catch your attention or make any sense to you, stop posting for a little while.


----------

